
Leaked Pentagon video is science fiction about the future of cities - novaleaf
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/10/bizarre-leaked-pentagon-video-is-a-science-fiction-story-about-the-future-of-cities/
======
eth0up
An interesting take, but note the recent submission on the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12721423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12721423)

I thought the first was sadly abbreviated with only six comments and would
welcome a much more extended discussion on this awkward subject. Upvoted. The
hypothesis of the video, if valid in any way, seems a compelling concern for
this province of YC. I think ensuing dialog could be fascinating, and hope it
is.

